# Louisiana flooding



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Tough for my southern neighbors. Second historic flood in the last 6 months. Thousands of folks have already been rescued by volunteers with boats. Prayers are surely needed.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

mike_parker said:


> Was watching the national weather service. I hope everyone one of us can say a prayer for everyone in the area.


Thanks, Mike. The prayers are much needed and much appreciated.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Prayers for all in La. ; home of some very hardy folks ! God bless all.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I have some crazy pictures. As soon as I get to a place where I can use a computer I will get them posted. Hopefully sometime this evening or tomorrow.

There are 15 schools in Livingston Parish alone that are underwater and something like 75% of all homes. That may be an optimistic number. East Baton Rouge is also flooded. Parishes to our south are sill experiencing serious backwater flooding as I type this. We are out of the woods but our neighbors to the south are in danger. It will get worse for some before it gets better. 

Thankfully my home is high and dry, I live in a very old part of Baton Rouge in a home that was built in the 1930's. For those that are less fortunate, everything is fixable...


----------

